# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  استفاده از کسر پیش ساخته در امتحان

## mohamad1378

سلام
سوالم اینه که از کسر پیش ساخته تو امتحان نهایی میشه استفاده کرد؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام
> سوالم اینه که از کسر پیش ساخته تو امتحان نهایی میشه استفاده کرد؟


سلام
نه خیر نمیشه . ولی میتونید برای راحتی در پیدا کردن جواب آخر برا خودتون استفاده کنید

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

> سلام
> سوالم اینه که از کسر پیش ساخته تو امتحان نهایی میشه استفاده کرد؟


کسر پیش ساخته ؟یعنی چطوری؟

----------


## AmirAria

سلام نه ،تنها روش مورد قبول در امتحان نهایی روش کتاب هستش

----------


## parnia-sh

> کسر پیش ساخته ؟یعنی چطوری؟


دوتا کسر تستیه فکر کنم 
تو مبتکران هس

----------


## khaan

به هیچ وجه نمیشه. اگر سوالات نهایی را دانلود کنید در انتهای کلید تصحیح نوشته شده که به این روش نمره تعلق نمیگیره اگه یه سوال 2 نمره ای رو با این روش حل کنین فقط 0.25 پاسخ نهایی رو میگیرین.

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
خیر عزیز
شما باید تو امتحان نهایی جواب ها رو مو به مو و خوانا بنویسی تا نمره بگیری
از روش های سریع و میانبر ها نمیتونی استفاده کنی
بای :Yahoo (83):

----------


## mohamad1378

ممنون از جواباتون

----------

